# recomendation for new programable thermostat



## LMHmedchem (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello,

My current thermostat quit on me and I need a new one. I  won't  have a WiFi connected thermostat in my house, and most of the  recommendations I have see are for smart devices that need to be  internet connected.

The system is forced hot water with 3 zones.  Can someone recommend a quality programmable thermostat that does not  have WiFi connection capability? This thermostat is for just one of the three zones.

Please let me know if this should have been posted in electrical.

*LMHmedchem*


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2017)

I just installed Honeywell PRO 4000 Series thermostats. They are capable of running several different types of systems. A quick look at the instructions, I don't see a mention of WiFi. Just a standard programmable thermostat.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2017)

Honeywell makes a line of simple programmable thermostats, with push-button programming for just two settings or up to four settings a day with a different schedule for weekends. Prices range from $30 up about $90


----------



## edlank (May 4, 2017)

I have 2 heat pumps, and our Honeywell programmable thermostat stepwise raises the temperature, so I instantly go to auxiliary heat.  When I last looked at replacements, I could not find any that would slowly ramp the temperature so we could set back the temperature and automatically raise it.  We simply bump up the temperature 1 degree at a time in cold weather to avoid the auxiliary heat.  Will either of these new ones avoid auxiliary heat with heat pumps?

Eventually I expect to get geothermal, but with 2 functional heat pumps, it is still hard to justify until the children are out of college.  No wait, they ARE out of college as of last week!


----------



## nealtw (May 4, 2017)

I know nothing but I found this.
https://nest.com/support/article/What-is-Heat-Pump-Balance


----------



## slownsteady (May 5, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I know nothing but I found this.
> https://nest.com/support/article/What-is-Heat-Pump-Balance


Some good info, but definitey written from the viewpoint of selling Nest t-stats. Take that info elsewhere to find out if other t-stats have a similar feature.


----------

